
Diamond Foundry launches lab-grown diamonds - rossepstein
https://medium.com/@DiamondFoundry/introducing-the-ultimate-diamond-621e1d29a4a0
======
mtimjones
Similar to dairy farmers and milk, when will incumbent diamond companies lay
claim to the word "diamond" and sue to have them use a different name?

------
angmarsbane
boo for forcing an account sign up or facebook login to view

